# Here are some Pic I took of my cyprichromis



## Thanusan

cyprichromis leptosoma kigoma blue tail



Blue tail male




Micro Black male






cyprichromis microlepidotus karilani







Enantiopus sp. "Kilesa".


----------



## ExReefer

Very nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## noddy

Very nice looking cyps Shawn. Do you have kiriza and Bulu point Micros?


----------



## Thanusan

yes I do have micro kiriza , all just starting to colour, when they fully colour I will post the pic. my good friend have micro bulus, I will ask him the post the pic on the same post.


----------



## Thanusan

tri colour blue male


----------



## Razzo

Very nice colelction :thumb: Makes me want to try cyps again someday.

How long have you had the Kilesa? Are they wild? Do they spawn for you?

Cheers,
Russ


----------



## Thanusan

I have the kilesa for 2-3 months. yes I have fry and few females holding


----------



## Thanusan

My friend ken's micro Bulu










Black bee


----------



## Deeda

Great pictures, thanks for sharing them.


----------



## noddy

Thanusan said:


> yes I do have micro kiriza , all just starting to colour, when they fully colour I will post the pic. my good friend have micro bulus, I will ask him the post the pic on the same post.


Hey Shawn, are the photos from Ken the Bulu point Micros? All very nice fish and pics.
I have Kiriza Micros myself, it's amazing the diversity in colour patterns, almost like Kitumba cyps.


----------



## Thanusan

Yes. micro bulu's and Black bee are ken's fish. I also have black beetoo same stain.


----------



## Marconi

Just awesome


----------



## Thanusan

Thanks guys..... Any one have cool cyprichromis, You can post it here....


----------



## kienoihn

hi everyone i got the internet running again was down for awhile i has some more pics of my cyps and sand sifter.

cyprichromis black bee



Enantipus melanogeny karilani





And here i has a fry stuck together since from the eggs from my bulu point has anyone seen this before ? sorry my camera is not too clear.


----------



## kienoihn

cyprichromis leptosoma black bee breeding action



Enantipus melanogeny karilani breeding action on October 14th 2013 


she held 12 days as of today 25th of october just stripped her got 51 free swim.


----------



## Thanusan

Awesome Pic and vid ken... Thanks for posting. Does any one have any good pic of cool Cyps???


----------



## noddy

Cyp Pavo Chaitika


----------



## Thanusan

Very nice Pavo, are they breeding for u?


----------



## kienoihn

wow beautiful pavo those are my dream group too.


----------



## Razzo

Thanusan said:


> Awesome Pic and vid ken... Thanks for posting. Does any one have any good pic of cool Cyps???


It has been a while since I had these....





































F1 Cyp fry & F1 C. gibberosa Kapampa fry


----------



## noddy

Thanusan said:


> Very nice Pavo, are they breeding for u?


Female has only held once, just for a couple of days. 
Hopefully she's just getting started.


----------



## kienoihn

Thanks razzo


----------



## Thanusan

Razzo, are those utinta cyps?


----------



## kienoihn

Or kerenge island ?


----------



## Thanusan

cyprichromis leptosoma ikola (blue tail male)


----------



## Johnathan

Great collection of Cyps! really enjoyed watching your amazing footage :thumb:


----------



## kienoihn

stunning ikola shawn great pics thanks for sharing.


----------



## Thanusan




----------



## Thanusan

Lets see your Cyps and sand sifters. If you have any good pic please post it here..
Thanks


----------



## noddy

Xeno Papilio Sunflower "Isanga"


----------



## Thanusan

Very cool and rare sand sifters.. I always wanted these too. are they breeding for you?


----------



## noddy

I don't have them anymore. Two pairs formed and one pair killed off the other, then the remaining female died after becoming eggbound from her first spawn. I kept the remaining male for a while with my Furcifers until he died as well. I will try the Tembwe or Kanoni next time. I won't try them again until I have a 48"x18" tank at least to let them have for themselves (Maybe some Brieni in with them).


----------



## Thanusan

Nice.. what type of furcifers you have any pic? My foai karilini are just starting to breed. I will put the pic soon..


----------



## noddy

Kigoma Furcifers. I got rid of those a while back and got some Kipili gold Nasutas. 
I'll try to get some pics up.


----------



## Thanusan




----------



## Thanusan




----------



## Thanusan

More pic of cyprichromis leptosoma mpimbwe black bee ( jumbo)


----------



## Gags

More more 
Can't stop love those pics 
Are using blue light ?


----------



## Thanusan

Gags said:


> More more
> Can't stop love those pics
> Are using blue light ?


Thanks Gags, yes, only last few pic i use blue light. You can tell the differents? I still have 3 more groups to take pic in the future, Utinta, Foai and Micro Black kriza.All 3 groups are still Juvis. so more pic next year LOL

thanks
shawn


----------



## noddy

Very nice Shawn, black bees are my fav.. jumbo cyp hands down.

Young Paracyp









Utinta









Jumbo Moliro Blue Orchid


----------



## Thanusan

very cool Paul.. I love the Blue Orchid. not too many guys have it


----------



## Thanusan

paracyprichromis nigripinnis blue neon


----------



## anthonymb

where did you find these amazing fish?


----------



## Thanusan

Thanks...Some from Toronto, few are imp from Germany.


----------



## Thanusan

paracyprichromis nigripinnis blue neon (upside down)


----------



## kienoihn

i just got chance took some pics of my cyprichromis leptosoma jumbo kitumba.


----------



## Thanusan

Wow king of cyps kitumba. Very nice pic ken.


----------



## Deeda

They've colored up very nicely, thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## kienoihn

thanks shawn and deeda i have got the video when they were breeding 2 days ago try to upload soon to share.


----------



## Thanusan

callochromis pleurospilus flame rainbow
he is just 2+ inch starting to colour


----------



## Thanusan

I got a chance to take the blue tail and yellow tail togeather. 
Kigoma cyps


----------



## skurj

You guys seem to be have a good selection.. question for you.. i'd like to get some of the more yellow cyps but non-jumbo? are there many to choose from?


----------



## Thanusan

Thanks.. not too many non- jumbo yellow cyps out there. only with yellow tail not full yellow. utinta and ikola will have nice yellow tail. in jumbo you have lots of choices.. one of my Fav full yellow Jumbo cyps are Kitumba and Yellow moba SB cyps


----------



## Thanusan




----------



## ViTxLz

Thanusan what size aquarium minimum would you recommend the Cyp. Leptosoma Utinta in?


----------



## Thanusan

For non jumbo 75 g good enough. For micro cyps I would do 5feet.


----------



## zebra7

Cyp. Kitumba 


Cyp. Micro. Killia - young male


Cyp. jumbo Mpimbwe


Cyp.jumbo Coloratus


----------



## Thanusan

Very nice collection . Thank you for posting. If you have more feel free to post them.


----------



## kienoihn

wow zebra7 you has an amazing kitumba male beautiful color very nice collection i has a group of kitumba too but i don't have the all blue male i has few different males full yellow, purple blue with orange tail, yellow with blue purple head.


----------



## Razzo

Darn it - now I gotta get some cyprichromis leptosoma mpimbwe black bee (jumbo) :drooling:


----------



## Razzo

Since you asked 

F0 Enantiopus kilesa







F1 Enantiopus kilesa fry




My Fo male pics


----------



## Thanusan

Wow Amazing Pic.. Thanks


----------



## Thanusan

cyprichromis leptosoma jumbo speckleback moba ( 2.5-3 inch Juvis)








callochromis pleurospilus kigoma ''flame rainbow'' (2.5 inch)



cyprichromis microlepidotus karilani wild caught


F1


xenotilapia enantiopus kilesa


----------



## kienoihn

wow amazing kelisa razzo and very nice speckleback shawn.


----------



## Thanusan

here some more pic of - cyprichromis leptosoma jumbo speckleback moba


----------



## Thanusan

wild Ophthalmotilapia boops (Nkondwe)




Ophthalmotilapia ventralis moba ( juvi starting to colour)rare ventralis


----------



## Thanusan

Here is some more pic of - ophthalmotilapia ventralis moba


----------



## Thanusan

Ophthalmotilapia boops (Nkondwe) Neon Stripe


----------



## Thanusan

Sb moba cyps


----------



## noddy

Great pics again Shawn.
Finally after four and a half years of waiting, I stripped three wigglers from my lone female Pavo this morning.


----------



## Thanusan

Thanks paul... your Pavo breeding good news... mayb in the future I will get some fry from you..try to get some pic of the dom male, when displaying or breeding and post them here


----------



## Thanusan

ophthalmotilapia ventralis moba silver stream







cyprichromis leptosoma moba speckleback ( female)


----------



## LouIE82

Absolutely stunning fish! I'm with Razzo, I want some! I really like the sand sifters too.


----------



## Thanusan

cyprichromis leptosoma jumbo kitumba





paracyprichromis nigripinnis blue neon


----------



## Midknight

-- I just stumbled onto this topic and I must say, all of the fish are amazing! I have no Cyps, but given enough time I probably will, and this thread is all the reason I need. A special shout out to Razzo for the _Enantiopas _sp. 'kilesa' photos - unreal!
-- Also, they are very young yet, but I will eventually post some photos of the _Ophthalmotilapia ventralis_ Mpimbwe that I recently picked up through Aquabid.


----------



## Thanusan

Thank you.. I will love to see your Ophthalmotilapia ventralis Mpimbwe.


----------



## Thanusan

cyprichromis leptosoma jumbo speckleback moba







yellow tail male


----------



## Deeda

Stunning fish!


----------



## Thanusan

Thank you, males are still young 3 to 3.5inch still more coloring to come.


----------



## Thanusan

xenotilapia sp. ochrogenys ndole


----------



## Eric_S

So many fish in the this thread I would love to have! I'm very envious but glad you shared. Beautiful fish.


----------



## Thanusan

This is the best pic I have of the cyprichromis microlepidotus kiriza black

http://s684.photobucket.com/user/thanus ... DHqKi.dpuf


----------



## e-cichlid

Stunning!
More pics please?


----------



## Thanusan

sure ...
cyprichromis leptosoma jumbo speckleback moba -




Ophthalmotilapia boops (Nkondwe ) F1


----------



## NLaferriere

Incredible fish mate!


----------



## e-cichlid

Thanusan, do you have a list of the fish you currently keep?
I'm soooo envious!


----------



## Thanusan

Cyps-
Micro kriza black
Moba Sb cyps
Micro bulu point

Peacocks/hap

Aulonocara sp. "Chitande Type Masinje"
Xeno kilisa 
Petro red bulu
Yellow mashi (petro)
Frontosa- wild moba frontosa

Featherfins- boops neon strips


----------



## Thanusan




----------



## NLaferriere

Awesome fish mate!! Those Xeno's are wicked looking!

Going to be moving to Toronto in about 2 weeks and want to pick up some Cyps from ya. My gf's folks live right close by to ya in Scarbs.

Nick


----------



## Thanusan

Thank you nick. Good to know your moving close by. Any time. You can also reach me in PNA forums.

Here is the link.
http://pnaquaria.com/cl?d=cl


----------



## e-cichlid

Thanusan said:


> Cyps-
> Micro kriza black
> Moba Sb cyps
> Micro bulu point
> 
> Peacocks/hap
> 
> Aulonocara sp. "Chitande Type Masinje"
> Xeno kilisa
> Petro red bulu
> Yellow mashi (petro)
> Frontosa- wild moba frontosa
> 
> Featherfins- boops neon strips


Thanks!
Of your fish, only the F moba and Aulonocara CTM are available in South Africa, at a (ridiculous) price!

I am currently breeding C. leptosoma "Mpulungu" and "Utinta"
There are only about ten enthusiasts breeding cyps in my country.

I could share pics and vids on this thread if that's okay with you?
Please may I post some of your (excellent!) pics on our local forum?

I'm trying to stimulate interest in tangs over here...


----------



## Thanusan

Sure,you can post pic and vid on this thread. Any one can post here. Love to see it..


----------



## Cich-ness

Here's a couple of my micro kassai...


----------



## Thanusan

Wow beautiful micro cyps.. you don't see this type often.thanks for sharing. Keep them coming


----------



## e-cichlid

Thanusan said:


> Wow beautiful micro cyps.. you don't see this type often.thanks for sharing. Keep them coming


I agree! Beautiful and uncommon...

Thanusan, I will post some pics/vids, thanks.

You may have misunderstood the second part of my request:
I would like to use, with your permission, (excellent!)pics that you have posted on this thread, on another, South African forum.
This will hopefully stimulate local interest in cyprichromis, my favorite fish...

Vid: I caught my Utintas spawning last month, pity about the poor lighting. Didn't want to disturb them by putting the main lights on.


----------



## Thanusan

Very nice vid. Sure you can use my pic in other web sites. I have my name signed anyway. Thank you

My F1 moba sb cyps group is 140pc in 6f tank. I made it in large school. I have lots of diff males colouring up f2s. I will take good pic of the tank and diff males and post them here in few weeks.


----------



## e-cichlid

Thanusan said:


> Very nice vid. Sure you can use my pic in other web sites. I have my name signed anyway. Thank you


Thanks for that!

Can't wait for pics of your specklebacks.

I have my Utintas in a 6ft as well, but only about 30 F2's.
140 must be a fantastic school!


----------



## e-cichlid

Here's a vid I took a couple of weeks back:


----------



## e-cichlid

And a vid I took a couple of months back:


----------



## Thanusan

very nice vid... love the blue flash

Here is my F2 -cyprichromis speckleback moba (2+inch) iam starting to get diff coloured males, I will post diff colour males as they colour up.


----------



## e-cichlid

Thanusan said:


> very nice vid... love the blue flash
> 
> Here is my F2 -cyprichromis speckleback moba (2+inch) iam starting to get diff coloured males, I will post diff colour males as they colour up.


It must be exciting to have males color up differently, not quite knowing what to expect!
It will be good to track their progress on this thread.


----------



## e-cichlid

There's a very bossy blue-tailed male mpulungu in one of my tanks:


----------



## Thanusan




----------

